# TCU



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So TCU looks pretty good. Any chance the Utes can beat them fair and square this year?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think so, but its definitely going to take their all. TCU is a really good team. If they aren't careful, they'll be susceptible to a loss from the Utes. I think the Utes are the only ones who have a chance at beating them this year, and its going to be a tough one if they do. The Ute's can't make any mistakes, and TCU will need to make a few, and allow the U to capitalize on those opportunities. An interesting game it will be, but I have faith in my team!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Utes could beat any team in the country on any given day. I'm not saying they'll beat TCU, but it sure wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Im actually choosing the Utes in this game. If it was being played at TCU, I would give the nod to TCU for sure, But I think the Utes will be ready for this one. The Utes are tough at home reguardless of who they are playing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As I'm seeing it, TCU is the only non BCS team that has a shot at the national championship. BSU is getting lots of pub, but the SOS is going to continue to hurt them. And as I see it right now, the best thing that could happen to the BCS is to actually let either BSU or TCU into the national championship game. I know, that is kind of counter-intuitive. But if BSU/TCU makes it to the title game, then the BCS can say "The system is not a monopoly - teams can play their way into the title game, even from a 'non-BCS conference." And it would be allowed to continue as it is. I don't know if Utah can make it up in the polls enough to hit the title game. TCU/BSU still has the best shot.

Anyone know if Utah is planning another "blackout" when TCU comes to town?


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

> Anyone know if Utah is planning another "blackout" when TCU comes to town?


Yup its another blackout game and all I can say is the uniforms are **** GOOD LOOKING.. Been trying to find one to buy now for the last week since I saw them. Anybody that puts camo on a football jersey is A-OK in my book!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Under Armor is doing a benefit thing, where several of the teams they outfit are going to rock camo for one game this season in support of the Military. Kinda cool! Thanks for posting the pic, TS. That would be a cool jersey to own!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sidetrack for a minute here- let's see how good of fans you Utah people really are! Who wears the above jersey this year?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Once TCU rolls through town one of their linebackers will be wearing that Jersey on the outside of his own---along with a BIG SMILE!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Once TCU rolls through town one of their linebackers will be wearing that Jersey on the outside of his own---along with a BIG SMILE!


That may well be the case, but don't count out the Utes until they have lost the game. Home-field advantage will play a HUGE part in this game. TCU will need to be VERY focused to not let the fans get into it and get to them, or they'll have a really hard time winning. They are good, there's no doubting that, but Utah is too, especially at home. Its going to be a very good game. The only outcome that would surprise me is a blowout from either side of the ball.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah is good... TCU is ridiculously good. Utah is going to have to play the game of the year to win. By the way.... and yeah, I'm a recent convert to "Ute-ism"..... that jersey looks like crap. If they're going to do camo, do gray camo or red camo... I'm all for supporting the troops and all that but seriously, thats ugly. :? 

Oh for the record... thats Devonte Christopher's jersey. Sad that I even know that....


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

troutslayer said:


> > Anyone know if Utah is planning another "blackout" when TCU comes to town?
> 
> 
> Yup its another blackout game and all I can say is the uniforms are **** GOOD LOOKING.. Been trying to find one to buy now for the last week since I saw them. Anybody that puts camo on a football jersey is A-OK in my book!!!!!!!


If you find out where to buy one, please post up! I didn't see them on Under Armour's site or Fanzz. I like that it is in support of Wounded Warrior too.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear the jerseys will be auctioned off after the game sometime and proceeds will go to support military related charities.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I hear the jerseys will be auctioned off after the game sometime and proceeds will go to support military related charities.


Game jerseys, yes, but there will also be other gear available to the public from what I understand.

Good job, RR! I was hoping someone would pipe up and answer it. For the extra point- who wore it last year?


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Last year it was Stevenson Sylvester. 

I will post up if I find where they are at. Ive checked Under Armours website, and College football store.com, annothing yet. the U bookstore doesnt have them listed on their website, but one of my dads buddies said they just got them in there. Not sure of that yet. 

On the win.... yes i think TCU is a awesome team this year, but i also think the Utes are. The Utes playing at home.. I give them a slight edge over the frogs this year. If they were playing at TCU, i would give the frogs the edge no doubt... But I think the country will be suprised by the Utes that week, Thats if they can control their penalties that kill them so often.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

All this talk about TCU, what about Air Force? Utah plays them a week before the TCU game. They better not be looking to far ahead or Air Force will take it to them. That being said I think Utah will beat Air Force and then if and a big if they beat TCU, they will have a better shot a the tittle game than Boise St. But Oregon and OSU would have to lose. 
I honestly don't think OSU should be ranked as high as they are. But maybe they'll prove me wrong. I will be more of a believer if they beat wisconson saturday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This one hurt big time- ESPN's Mark Schlabach on TCU's chances of getting to the national championship game, written 10/13/10 in an article titled _Hitting the Campaign Trail_:


> Under closer examination, TCU's schedule really isn't much better than Boise State's. Horned Frogs fans can send their thank-you notes to Provo, Utah.


 O*-- OUCH!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't overlook ND either they have been getting better every week although sadly they have not found a good defense yet but can score with anyone. Going back to play the IRISH in south bend will not be a picnic either. My two favorite college teams playing each other!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> This one hurt big time- ESPN's Mark Schlabach on TCU's chances of getting to the national championship game, written 10/13/10 in an article titled _Hitting the Campaign Trail_:
> 
> 
> > Under closer examination, TCU's schedule really isn't much better than Boise State's. Horned Frogs fans can send their thank-you notes to Provo, Utah.
> ...


Ouch is right, but not for the reason you think. There will be a big ouch heard this weekend when BYU gets the smile from last week ripped off their faces in a big way. TCU wants to send a couple of messages: 1. It's BYU and beating BYU in the past was big medicine, 2. BYU is leaving the MWC because they think they are superior to the other teams in said conference. TCU will let them know just how weak the MWC conference is.

I think the same goes for Utah--TCU will send a very clear message to you too.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > This one hurt big time- ESPN's Mark Schlabach on TCU's chances of getting to the national championship game, written 10/13/10 in an article titled _Hitting the Campaign Trail_:
> ...


I agree with HighNDry, TCU is mad at Utah and BYU for leaving the conference and kind of leaving them high n dry, pun intended. TCU has a chip on their shoulder this year.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont get me wrong... TCU is a very good team, But I dont get how people come off saying they are playing better than the Utes at the moment. Utah has a higher scoring ratio than TCU, even thought TCU has a lower points scored ratio against them. I just did a little nerdy math and Utah has beat their oppenents by a average of 33.4 pts per game they have played.... And TCU has beaten their oppenents by a average of 31.3 pts per game. I dont see anybody on TCU's list that stands out at me as a top quality opponent as of yet.(Not much tougher of a schedule than the Utes have had so far) They play Airforce next weekend.... Who says TCU doesnt get beat by them? Im honestly giving each team a chance in the UTah TCU game, and it wont have anything to do with luck either way it goes. I still say Utes win since its in their house !!!! Truthfully I think the Utes have just as much of a statement to make showing people they belong in the PAC-12 (and in the BCS)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Motivation is a wild animal. I think Utah used it to their advantage when they beat Alabama. I think TCU versus Utah could be one of the best games of the year. Both teams prepare well. Both teams have athletes who perform at their best. I like to rub the scare into the Ute fans heads. It's all head games. I think TCU and the sound of that train everytime they make a touchdown is awesome. We'll see how well that train is runnin' when it hits town. TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> Dont get me wrong... TCU is a very good team, But I dont get how people come off saying they are playing better than the Utes at the moment. Utah has a higher scoring ratio than TCU, even thought TCU has a lower points scored ratio against them. I just did a little nerdy math and Utah has beat their oppenents by a average of 33.4 pts per game they have played.... And TCU has beaten their oppenents by a average of 31.3 pts per game. I dont see anybody on TCU's list that stands out at me as a top quality opponent as of yet.(Not much tougher of a schedule than the Utes have had so far) They play Airforce next weekend.... Who says TCU doesnt get beat by them? Im honestly giving each team a chance in the UTah TCU game, and it wont have anything to do with luck either way it goes. I still say Utes win since its in their house !!!! Truthfully I think the Utes have just as much of a statement to make showing people they belong in the PAC-12 (and in the BCS)


How many shutouts has the TCU football team put up this year? Utah? Granted TCU's last two weeks were shutouts against MWC teams who just aren't good at all... but its still a shutout and a ton of points run up against conference opponents. You don't need to score as many points when your D is only giving up a few meager points per game, if they give up any at all. They've had 21 and 24 points put on them..... and absolutely smoked Baylor a couple weekends ago. They beat Oregon State (also ranked) in their opener and that qualifies as a good team as far as I'm concerned. They're better than Pitt, thats for sure. I'll repeat myself... TCU is ridiculously good. AF will be a good test for them but I'd bet TCU is going to eat them up. Utah will have a hard time with Air Force.... Utah just isn't TCU good. Both offenses are pretty good but TCU's defense would give anyone in the country fits.

For what its worth, I love the sound of the train a comin too.... I wish they'd bring it to Rice Eccles. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> For what its worth, I love the sound of the train a comin too.... I wish they'd bring it to Rice Eccles. 8)


The train sound is alright, but that's TCU's thing. The cannons going BOOM aren't that bad, are they? It could be the sound of a ferocious cougar; RAWR! Scary! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It could be the sound of a ferocious cougar; RAWR! Scary! :roll: :lol:


I'll give you that... thank goodness we don't have to hear that all game long. :lol: I was actually going to go to the Utah game this weekend wearing brown and gold (so that I don't get killed) but my buddy thinks its so hopeless he's not even going back for the game.  Bummer.... I wanted to go see Laramie and go to "The Library". Anyone know if Wyoming has some sound or celebration they do? Its not sheep baa-ing is it?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Anyone know if Wyoming has some sound or celebration they do? Its not sheep baa-ing is is?


 :rotfl: Funny post of the month.

Just an FYI- The "baa" sound is called bleating. We Box Elder folks are also very familiar with sheep. :O---:


----------

